# Do you really need to take 10,000 steps a day to keep fit?



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2015)

Fitbit and other fitness trackers set a default goal of 10,000 steps a day. But just how valid is this aim if you're trying to stay active, asks Chris Stokel-Walker.

Late in the day, as you take a step, your wrist starts buzzing. Congratulations. You've hit your target.

Fitbit, which is going public, makes wearable devices that track your fitness levels, such as calories burned and distance travelled. You can customise it, but the default goal is 10,000 steps each day.

That vibration as you reach the landmark figure is "oddly rewarding", says Nath Buck, 26, a media support officer who has been using Fitbit for just over a year.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-33154510


----------



## bill hopkinson (Jun 17, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Fitbit and other fitness trackers set a default goal of 10,000 steps a day. But just how valid is this aim if you're trying to stay active, asks Chris Stokel-Walker.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-33154510



One thing is for sure, you don't need to buy a device that tells you how far you have stepped to stay active.


----------

